

1k page views in the first 12 hours. - GDH

I just finished building(http://www.theratemydate.com) and am amazed to find that people are already posting stories, over night the site has hit almost 1k page views and is still going up. It's not fully functional yet, however it's a start. I would appreciate any feedback on the site or even the principle behind the site.<p>I guess this is RateMyDate asking for a RMS<p>Thanks, GDH
======
signal
I like it, nice and simple and the feminine style is smart for your
demographic. You may want to play that up by having a guys vs. girls aspect.
The styling could use a little work (background vs. foreground contrast, the
quotes on the title are a little tacky) and polished typography but it's a
great start. Is it custom PHP or a script you used? I've been looking at a
similar structure on a different topic using Wordpress but this is probably a
much cleaner setup.

~~~
signal
It's weird to have images instead of text/css for your Nav and Logo. You may
want to change that.

------
kirchhoff
The background hurts my eyes.

